# NAC Updates



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Not sure how they are doing things... They were at #837 in the 24 inch, then switched that ring over to 8 inch and not sure when/where the 24 inch will start again. 20 inch is at #638. Still waiting for Mira...


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

WOOOOHOOOO! Mira runs clean with a time of 26.785!!! That is a GREAT time!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

A border collie just NAILED the course in the 20 inch group, with a time of 22.511. Wow! That's at least 1.5 seconds over the previous best time.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

24 inchers are up and running again. Barley should be up very soon.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Claire's friend asked about her trainer. Her dog Stuie ran 25.679. Her other dog hasn't run.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

mlopez said:


> claire's friend asked about her trainer. Her dog stuie ran 25.679. Her other dog hasn't run.


thanks !!!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Barley runs clean with a time of 39.261. Good boy!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

mlopez said:


> Barley runs clean with a time of 39.261. Good boy!


It also looks like that was his second run, which would be his Standard run. I'll try to find his first time, JWW.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This is so exciting, thank you for posting these !!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Barley NQ'ed his first run, nailed his second. Mira reversed. Nailed the first off course and missed a contact the second. She sure did it with flair!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

So how does this thing work? How do you get to the finals? Is it a cumulative time, lowest time winning? Does an NQ knock you out? 

I was trying to find it on AKC.org but I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Having run in the Nationals the past two years.....

You get points as you walk in the ring, as you make mistakes you get point deductions. If you do not complete all the obstacles, you get an NQ. You need the points. As long as you complete every obstacle, you will get a "score". 

Now if you make mistakes, you probably won't make the finals. There will be too many clean runs to make it with mistakes but there is that chance. Automatically they take "X" number of dogs to the finals from each division. That is spelled out in the premium. The 'close' dogs get to the "challengers round" and they allow the winner of the challengers round in each fence height to run in finals. Last year the dog who won Belle's 20" preferred division, a golden retriever : got to finals from the challengers round. Belle qualified in 2nd place with 3 clean rounds (no faults at all) she was 2nd by time. That was preferred too.... I know when I was there in 2009 the 16" champion was a girl from MI she too qualified for the finals from the challengers round. Once you are in the finals, you have a clean slate and it's you, your dog against the course. 

I am SO proud of all who are there (and jealous wishing I could be there). I am thinking about all my MI friends, and of course our very own Jessica!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jessica said the top 7% go to the finals.


----------

